# Axe identification



## ekcutter (Apr 17, 2022)

I posted on a different location on this forum but maybe someone might have some additional information.
Good morning. I have a friend who was asked to help clean out an old tavern which has been closed since the '50's. Among the many things that were found was a double edged axe, brand new with the cardboard cover on it and the sale tag stating Montgomery Wards. I have attached a picture. Looks like an ash handle, straight, but I didn't measure the length. Anyone want to add information to the find? Who actually made axes for Montgomery Wards (Sears also?), or whatever. Thanks.

Attachments​



IMG_0686.JPG
836 KB · Views: 3



IMG_0687.JPG
717.3 KB · Views: 3


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm no help with further identification but I'll bet she's a good one.[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodchuckels (Apr 17, 2022)

Nice axe !!


----------

